# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Feja dhe politika

## Albo

Risia më e fundit në Shqipëri dhe në Kosovë, eshte ngritja e partive politike mbi baza fetare dhe emërtime fetare. Shembujt më të dukshëm janë: "Partia Demokristiane" në Shqipëri, Partia Muslimane "Atdheu", Partia Shqiptare Demokristiane në Kosovë, etj. Këto parti do të marrin pjesë në zgjedhjet e ardhshme në Shqipëri, ashtu siç morën pjesë edhe në Kosovë.

Duke qënë të gjithë të ndërgjegjshëm për ndarjet që ekzistojnë kur vjen fjala tek feja tek shqiptarët, cili është reagimi juaj në lidhje me këtë çështje. Mund t'u jepni një përgjigje të plotë të argumentuar shkurt dhe qartë dy pyetjeve të mëposhtme:

*
1. A mendoni se duhet lejuar me ligj krijimi i partive me karakter fetar në Shqipëri?

2. A do të votonit ju si shtetas shqiptar për një parti të tillë?*


Ju bëjmë të qartë që ky është sondazh, që do të thotë: 

a) Keni të drejtën të jepni votën tuaj.
b) Keni të drejtën të argumentoni qëndrimin tuaj në një mesazh.
c) Jeni të lirë të lexoni mendimet e anëtarëve të tjerë por pa i replikuar ato.

Pra shprehni mendimin tuaj dhe qëndroni larg replikave. Nuk është nevoja që të diskutoni për ato parti apo krerët e tyre, pasi këtu nuk po peshohen njerëzit, por fenomeni në fjalë.

Albo

----------


## rapsod

Ndoshta jam i treti qe votova ne kete sondazh dhe mendoj se pjesmarrja e partive me karaktere fetare nuk eshte dicka e re ne kronologjine politike boterore, gjithashtu edhe ne vendin tone pjesmarrja e klerikeve te perkatesive te ndryshme fetare nuk eshte e re, kjo duke u nisur qe ne shtetformimin e Shqiperise e deri ne ditet tona (duke hequr menjane 50 vjecarin monist).
Pra me nje fjale pjesmarrja e autoriteteve fetare ne politiken shqiptare nuk eshte risi, risi eshte grupimi politik dhe nuk jam kundra per vete faktin se qofte individi i perkatesise X fetare apo qofte grupimi kane te njejtin ideal ose parim, jam shume dakorte qe partite fetare te aktivizohen ne politiken e vendit tone per arsye se sjellin ne ditet tona te rene e mbetur pasdore, por te gjitha keto parti duhet qe ti pershtaten kushtetutes se vendit ne te kundert nuk do te kishte kuptim, por nuk do te isha dakort qe disa pseudo opinjoniste te kundershtonin formimin e ketyre partive nese ato jane korrekt me kushtetuten e vendit.
Nuk kam me se cte shtoj iu uroj suksese partive ne zgjedhjet elektorale!!

----------


## BvizioN

Pershendetje.

Personalisht kam pershtypje negative per politiken,politikanet dhe partite ne pergjithesi.
Parti me karekter fetar do ishe *2 here negative* per mendimin tim.

Dhe JO, nuk do votoja fare per nje parti te tille.

Z.i.M

----------


## Veshtrusja

mendoj se feja eshte dicka personale dhe nuk mendoj se duhet "pleksur" me politiken...!

megjithate, cdo njeri/grup duhet ta kete mundesine te krijoi parti politike. (se sa e mire do te ishte krijimi i kesaj pastaj eshte relative dhe varet te inicuesit, te qellimet, etc...)

ne krahun tjeter, smund te them absolutisht se "nuk do te votoja per nje parti fetare" pa qen e sigurt mbi qellimet e kesaj partie se pari...

----------


## BvizioN

> pa qen e sigurt mbi qellimet e kesaj partie se pari...



Veshtrusja..vetem nje citim te vogel mbi kete fraze!

Mendoj se perpara dhe gjate fushates elektorale te gjitha partite kane qellime ideale,premtime te pafundme.Se sa arrijne ti realizojne qellimet dhe premtimet ndaj popullit eshte pikerisht arsyja qe me ben te krijoj nje antipati te madhe per ta.
Historia e ka vertetuar se populli genjehet lehte...sidomos nga politikanet.

Z.i.M

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Veshtrusja..vetem nje citim te vogel mbi kete fraze!
> 
> Mendoj se perpara dhe gjate fushates elektorale te gjitha partite kane qellime ideale,premtime te pafundme.Se sa arrijne ti realizojne qellimet dhe premtimet ndaj popullit eshte pikerisht arsyja qe me ben te krijoj nje antipati te madhe per ta.
> Historia e ka vertetuar se populli genjehet lehte...sidomos nga politikanet.
> 
> Z.i.M


ne fakt, e prisja kete reagim sepse eshte i arsyeshem (edhe pse inicuesi i temes thot se duhet ti largohemi replikave...)  :ngerdheshje: 

Ajo qe duhet patur parasysh eshte se cdo njeri ka nevoj per *bindje*... bindja per dike mund te jete thjesht fakti se perfaqesojn nje fe specifike, por jo per mua...

ju pershendes Zeri i Mirdites 

(diten e mire te gjithe te tjereve)  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EDUARDI

> Pershendetje.
> 
> Personalisht kam pershtypje negative per politiken,politikanet dhe partite ne pergjithesi.
> Parti me karekter fetar do ishe *2 here negative* per mendimin tim.
> 
> Dhe JO, nuk do votoja fare per nje parti te tille.
> 
> Z.i.M



Jam ne nje mendim e ty vella dhe dhash dhe un voten time per ate qe mendoj .

----------


## Nice_Boy

> 1. A mendoni se duhet lejuar me ligj krijimi i partive me karakter fetar në Shqipëri?
> 
> 2. A do të votonit ju si shtetas shqiptar për një parti të tillë?


Mendoj qe nga pyetja e par , un po te isha ne krye te vendit , ata me karakter fetar skan cka te merren me politik , kan vendin e vet ne Xhamia/Kisha dhe nuk kan vendin neper Parti dhe sende , sepse ateher , duhet ta din  qe ne shtet jan hajdutet/mashtruesit me te mdhejn dhe pse te hyn edhe kta ne rangun e tyre. Sepse me duket qe edhe ne Kosov ekziston PSHDK Partia Shqiptare Demokristiane e Kosoves , dhe skan pse te merren me Parti dhe pun shteti..

Skam cka te votoj , dhe sdo ta votoj kur , edhe pse sjam Banor i shqiperis, por i kosoves , un nuk do votoja dot as nje parti me karakter fetar , sepse ata se kan mendjen per Shtet , dhe pse vetem ulin veten kshtu , Politika ka vendin e vet , Ata Fetar Kan vendin Neper Xhamia/Kisha dhe skan venet qe te hyn , po te ishte nevoja do te i therrisnim dhe ti thonim ejani pak ndihme..

Gjith te mirat

----------


## Acid_Burn

Pajtohem me ate qe thote rapsod. Personalitetet fetare kane dhene nje kontribut jashte zakonisht te madh ne politiken shqiptare. Tek e fundit nje fetar i mire ska pse mos te perpiqet te ndertoje nje shtet te mire. Kur thone qe Feja dhe Politika nuk kane asgje te perbashket te them te drejten me vjen me qesh. Kshu qe nuk po ndalem hic ne kete pike. Po them vetem qe feja nder te tjera tregon per: *kujt i takon dicka ku dhe kur*.

Jam i mendimit qe muslimanet dhe fetaret e feve te tjera mund te japin kontributin e sinqerte edhe pa krijuar parti qe perfaqsojne nje besim. Te luash ne nje tryeze me partit e tjera dashje pa dashje te detyron te respektosh rregullat e lojes. Per mendimin tim me me mend do ishte inkuadrimi ne parti qe s'kane flamuj fetare dhe perpjekja per te influencuar nga brenda me kujdes dhe largpamesi.


Sa i perket se a duhet te lejohet krijimi i partive te tilla ne princip jam PO. Nderkohe do sugjeroja hetimin e kujdesshemte planprogramit dhe statusit sa jane brenda kushtetutes.

----------


## Isabella

Përshëndetje të gjithë bashkëatdhetarëve dhe bshkëatdhetareve kudo që ndodhen!
Përsa i përket kësaj teme do të thosha se nuk jam aspak dakortë për krijimin e këtyre partive fetare dhe as që do të votoja për ,to pa marr parasysh se kujt feje i takon.
Ky llojë  formimi të lë përshtypjen e përçarjes së popullit tonë midis njëri-tjetrit.
Për mua personalishtë feja jonë është shqiptaria....!
Duhet të respektojmë besimin fetar të njeri-tjetrin e jo të përçahemi,duhet të jemi të gjithë të barbartë në shoqëri,nuk ka punë feja në politik.
                                            Me respekt Isabella!

----------


## dardajan

Marrja  pjese  e  partive  fetare  ne  politike   do  te thote qe  nuk merren me  me  fene  

pranimi  i  tyre  ne  zgjedhje  eshte  injoranca  me  e  madhe  politike e  atyre  qe  na  drejtojne . pasi  shteti  eshte  laik  dhe nuk  nderhyn  tek  feja dhe anasjelltas

Me  kete  Shqiperia  po  tregon se  ben  nje  cerek  hapi  perpara  dhe  tre  mbrapa.

jam  kureshtar  te  shoh  se sa  %  do  marrin

po  e  prisja nje tem  te tille.

----------


## Failed Rapper

une nuk dua te dukem shume radikal,megjithese ne kete rast alternativat jane shuem te paketa. per vete kushtet reale sociale,politike,ekonomike dhe per me teper me vete mentalitetin qe kane shqiptaret, eshte e pallogjikshme qe te krijohet nje parti me baze fetare. pa asnje lloj paragjykimi apo diskriminimi, por te gjithe besoj se e dime se si shkojne vendet islamike, ku ne krye vene kuranin...pra, i bie nje diktature e dyte (por e pare ne llojin e saj) per kete vend te shkaterruar, te sapo dale nga ai tunel, dhe ende nen erresiren e pasojave...
Eshte e papranueshme (gjithnje sipas mendimit tim) te krijohet ne Shqiperi, nje parti e tille.

----------


## DYDRINAS

1.Ne kombe te tilla si ai shqiptar i cili nuk ka nje fe te vetme une mendoj se krijimi i partive fetare (sepse humb termi politik) nuk ka vend.
Tjeter gje eshte ne shtetet apo kombet si Italia,Gjermania,Austria,Turqia etj te cilat shihen si parti konservatore te krahut te djathte.

2.Personalisht nuk do te anetaresohesha e as qe do te votoja kurre per partite fetare shqiptare.

----------


## iliria e para

Luftrat shekullore e  kan dobesuare kombin tone, kufinjet na i kan ndryshuar, ne demin tone por sido kudo kemi mbijetuar dhe eksistojme.
Nese fillojne formimet e keso partive ne trevat shqiptare, atehere na vjen edhe fundi.
Do te doja qe edhe partite demokristiane te zhduken(per fat nuk kan shume vota) megjithe s ekan ate pretekstin "DEMO".
Feja dhe politika kur perzihen, supe e keqe behet(me gjak).

----------


## Traboini

> 1.Ne kombe te tilla si ai shqiptar i cili nuk ka nje fe te vetme une mendoj se krijimi i partive fetare (sepse humb termi politik) nuk ka vend.
> Tjeter gje eshte ne shtetet apo kombet si Italia,Gjermania,Austria,Turqia etj te cilat shihen si parti konservatore te krahut te djathte.
> 
> 2.Personalisht nuk do te anetaresohesha e as qe do te votoja kurre per partite fetare shqiptare.


I thove te gjitha qe doja te thoja. Ky zoterija i shkolluar ne shtetet arabe vec problem do te sjelli. Me siguri. As partia Demokristjane sduhet gje perpos se i suguron Lesit nje vend ne parlament dhe Bushatit abasadorllekun ne vatikan. Por keto dy parti nuk duhet vu ne nje rrafsh. PDK as nuk u formua as nuk udheheqet nga klerike te krishtere. Bile ka edhe musliman qe kandidohen per kete parti. Por sic thac me pare edhe kjo duhet te ngordhi. 

Ne qofte se doni te shihni se si partite e ngjyrosura ne pikpamje fetare "rregullojne" situaten politike, vec sjell syte nga Bosnja. 

Me vjen mire qe te gjithe jeni kundra ketyre partive. Kjo flet pse ne skemi pas kurre konflikte fetare. Kur vjen puna te shqiptarizma, te gjithe jemi dhe duhet te jemi nje.........

----------


## dodoni

Ne Kosove, partia fetare qe u krijua e para eshte Partia Shqiptare Demokristiane, ne filim te viteve te 90-ta, ne kohen kur u krijuan edhe LDK dhe disa parti tjera atje. Ne te gjitha zgjedhjet e mbajtura deri tani, kjo parti ka qene ne koalicion me LDK-ne, dhe asnjehere nuk ka arritur te marre me shume se 5-6 deputete. 

Pas luftes, u krijua edhe Partia e Drejtesise, parti muslimane, e cila ka dal e pavarur deri me tani ne zgjedhje, dhe qe nuk ka arritur te marre me shume se 2-3 deputete ne zgjedhjet e mbajtura deri me tani. 

Edhe ne Shqiperi, nuk besoj se do kene rezultate me te mira se keto, e shumtja mund te shkojne deri ne 10 deputete, por jo me shume, mendoj une.

Perderisa partite shqiptare kristiane, kane shume pak program fetar ne programin e partive te tyre, njelloj sikur simotrat tjera europiane, CDU ne Gjermani etj. nuk mendoj se jane te demshme per kombin. Nga aq sa kam dijeni une, deri me tani, partite muslimane, kane me shume program fetar ne programin e partive te tyre, dhe poashtu udhehiqen nga lider fetar. Kjo *mund* te paraqes probleme ne te ardhmen. 

Une nuk jam kunder tyre, edhe pse nuk jam mbeshtetes i partive te tilla. Nese krijohen per te ndihmuar kombin, pra nese kane kombin, para te gjithave (duke perfshire edhe fene e tyre), dhe nese kultivojne tolerance dhe respekt nderfetar, atehere edhe mund te sjellin ndihmese ne proceset politike qe eshte duke kaluar vendi dhe kombi. 

Tung

----------


## friendlyboy1

partit me emrtime fetare te krijuara kohet e fundid kam me te vertet nej axhend fetare dhe nuk jan te tilla thjesht ne emer. Keto ndryshojn nga fartit me emertime feshe qe u krijuan ne vitet 90 sepse ato ishin thjesht per nje karrige apo nje post. Shteti dhe feja duhet dhe jan te ndar nga njeri tjetri, megjithate duke par gjendjen e keqe te politikanve ne shqiperi ndoshta do ishte me fitim per shqiperin neqoftese do ja jepnin voten njerzve qe kan karakter me te paster dhe sigurisht zotesi per te drejtuar vendin. 
Keto parti nuk jan as zgjidhja as problemi ne shqiperi, dicka tjeter eshte zgjidhja e problemeve por saper partit fetare mos ja varni shum.

----------


## beni67

Une jam absolutisht kunder atyre gjerave qe sjellin ndarje ne Shqiperi. Dhe per kete aresye votova JO per partite fetare. Nga ana tjeter me kushtetute cdo njeri ( fetar apo jo ) ka te drejten te krijoje parti. Pra nqs nuk lejohen do te thote  te shkelesh kushtetuten. Pra kjo zgjedhje do ti lihet zgjedhesve. Pamvaresisht nga programi apo justifikime te tjera ky debat duhej  te kishte nisur qe me krijimin e partive demokristiane. ( sepse jane me shume se nje ) Dhe me duket paksa i dyshimte hapja e ketij debati tani qe krijohet nje parti myslimane.

----------


## Traboini

> Une jam absolutisht kunder atyre gjerave qe sjellin ndarje ne Shqiperi. Dhe per kete aresye votova JO per partite fetare. Nga ana tjeter me kushtetute cdo njeri ( fetar apo jo ) ka te drejten te krijoje parti. Pra nqs nuk lejohen do te thote  te shkelesh kushtetuten. Pra kjo zgjedhje do ti lihet zgjedhesve. Pamvaresisht nga programi apo justifikime te tjera ky debat duhej  te kishte nisur qe me krijimin e partive demokristiane. ( sepse jane me shume se nje ) Dhe me duket paksa i dyshimte hapja e ketij debati tani qe krijohet nje parti myslimane.


Une nuk jam nga Shqiperia dhe nuk e njoh mire skenen politike atje, por nuk e di nje parti politike te krijuar nga kleriket katolik apo orthodoks. Nese ka sosh, athere kerkoj falje.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Ne te drejtat demokratike qe njihen pergjithesisht eshte edhe e drejta "te votosh dhe te votohesh". Nga kjo e drejte rrjedh edhe e drejta e grupacioneve te caktuara me ide te perbashketa per ngritjen e nje partie ose elektorati. Pra liria ne krijimin e partive tregon edhe nivelin e demokracise te nje vendi. Por, demokracine kurresesi nuk duhet ta kuptojme si nje liri pa perkufizime. Shume here perkufizimet mbrojne vet demokracine psh. perkufizimi i ekstremisteve nacionale ose fetare te cilet vetshpallen si armiq te procedurave demokratike. Nga andej e tutje mire eshte qe cdo shtrese e shoqerise ose cdo grupacion njerezish me interesa te perbashketa te ket perfaqesuesit e vet. Pra kriter kryesor per t'i thene ndal krijimit te nje partie duhet te jet programi qe ajo parti shpall, nese shpall program antidemokratik i cili kerkon permbysjen e procedurave demokratike sigurisht qe duhet te jet detyre e gjykates kushtetetuese qe t'i thote jo krijimit dhe veprimtarise te kesaj partie. Sigurisht vendime te tilla duhet te marrin vetem organet gjyqesore dhe jo ato qeveritare te cilat mund te fshehin interesa partiake. 
Personalisht nuk me shprehin aspak partite fetare, megjithese me duket e gjithe ceshtja si utopi ose demagogji sepse nuk ekziston fe e cila te flasi per programe politike me kriteret e sotme. Pra e gjithe ceshtja eshte nje neoterizem (dicka e re) ose me mire devijim nga predikimi dhe absolutizmi fetar. Por, ne nje sistem demokratik filtri me i mire per pastrimin ose perfektizimin e pushtetit jane vet votimet. Partite shqiptare pavarsisht se i shajme vazhdimisht nuk jane gje tjeter vecse nje pasqyrim i realitetit qe ekziston ne shoqeri. Turbullimi dhe llumi i shoqerise shqiptare krijon turbullimin dhe llumin e politikes shqiptare, megjithese nga nje moment e tutje e gjithe ceshtja kthehet ne rutine, llumi leviz nga larte poshte (nga politika ne shoqeri) dhe nga poshte larte (nga shoqeria ne politike) ne kete menyre turbullohet i gjithe ekosistemi sa nuk e merr vesh kush e ka fajin (shoqeria apo politika). Pra ato parti qe kemi siper mund te thoshte dikush se jane ato parti qe meritojme, sidomos kur flasim per nje vend demokratik ku me voten tende mund te nderrosh sistemin. Nese shume vetave ketu ne Forum iu duket padrejtesi sistemi politik ne Shqiperi mbase kjo ndjenje i'u vjen sepse ata vet jetojne jashte realitetit shqiptar ose sepse perbejne nje pjese te vogel te shoqerise shqiptare (mbase pjesen e shkolluar dhe te mireinformuar ose ate pjese qe ka pare bote me sy). Pra qe te mos zgjatem dhe keto partite fetare do vihen perballe gjykimit te shoqerise shqiptare, nese i perashtaten realitetit shqiptar dhe e kuptojne lojen politike ndaj shoqerise shqiptare (sic duket se e kane kuptuar dy partite e medha) do kene te ardhme. Perndryshe do jen thjesht pjese e dekorrit shumepartiak qe eshte krijuar ne realitetin politik te vendit. Pra ne nje sistem demokratik shteti nuk mund te ndaloje grupacione politike nese ato nuk kane program antidemokratik, vet demokracia vepron si ekosistemi ku me i forti (ai dmth. qe i pershtatet me teper ekosistemit) mbijeton!

shenim: prandaj mos u lodhni duke u cjerre kundra Nanos dhe Berishes, eshte e kote.... ata duket se i pershtaten me teper ekosistemit shqiptar (ku matrapazlleku, mospergjegjesia dhe injoranca triumfojne cdo dite ne cdo aspekt).

faleminderit

----------

